# Grand Canyon 2018 - 19 Launch Dates Available Now!



## fella (Jul 29, 2008)

*Website problems?*

Is anyone else unable to choose dates on the Lottery page?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Worked for me yesterday, though I have experienced problems with that page in the past.
Try logging out, and back in, and just keep trying as well, I have always eventually been able to get the page to let me enter, even if it meant hrs. of aggravation.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

My new talk through on the latest lottery stats. https://youtu.be/YUWfh_SD2OI


----------

